# Sticky  Texas Noxious Weed List-Black List



## Tex Gal

Here is the Black List Noxious Weeds for TX

http://plants.usda.gov/java/noxious?rptType=State&statefips=48


----------



## doubleott05

is this offical or is there still a white list too?

Thanks
Elliot


----------



## Ekrindul

This is the black list prior to HB3391. The white list, according to TX state senator Hegar, is no more.


----------



## BobAlston

This is the official black list as published by TPWD. Scroll down to the aquatic plants:

http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/huntwild/wild/species/exotic/prohibited_aquatic.phtml

Bob


----------



## Tex Gal

Thanks Bob! That's just what we needed!


----------



## fschendstok

See that the "Monochoria vaginalis" is on the black list for plants. Is it because of the name?


----------

